# What old kits would you like to see Atlantis repop?



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

For those of you who aren`t aware they are open to your suggestions.Nice to hear they are repopping Captain Kidd.


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

My problem is that the ones I want are mostly old Revell kits.
The Beatles are tops followed by The Phantom(hero) & Bonanza Cartwrights.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Yeah...I'd like to see the MOTM Godzilla prototype made into a kit...
Mcdee


----------



## Matthew Green (Nov 12, 2000)

The Haunted Mansion kits. Anything really that deals with monsters. Need em for the Monster Cafe. How about the old Six Million Dollar man kits? Would like these too. 

Figures kits are the only thing I do. I don't want any spaceships, cars or to me, junk like that.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

How about the Castle Creatures...The Vampire and the Frog?
Mcdee


----------



## sprayray (May 13, 2009)

Matthew Green said:


> The Haunted Mansion kits. Anything really that deals with monsters. Need em for the Monster Cafe. How about the old Six Million Dollar man kits? Would like these too.
> 
> Figures kits are the only thing I do. I don't want any spaceships, cars or to me, junk like that.


Would love to see the MPC Haunted mansion kits get repopped for the Six million dollar kits i have all 5 of those Bionic bust out, Evil rider, Jaws of doom , Fight for survival , Bionic woman bionic repair , you can still get these for a decent price on ebay .

http://desc.shop.ebay.com/Models-Ki...kw=six+million+dollar+man+model+kits=&_fln=1=


Robert.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Archie's Jalopy...when I was a kid another kid in town had a schwack of offbeat Aurora kits and wouldn't tell me where he got them...bugger!  Anyhoo, I'd love to get may hands on one...possibly even in yellow styrene, like the original! :thumbsup:


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

mcdougall said:


> How about the Castle Creatures...The Vampire and the Frog?
> Mcdee


Great idea, McDee! :thumbsup:


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

MPC Pirates of the Caribbean and Strange Change.


----------



## Matthew Green (Nov 12, 2000)

Teach me about this Vampire and Frog...


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Denis? You and Chris are our resident Vampire and Frog experts...care to enlighten the neophyte?


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Matthew Green said:


> Teach me about this Vampire and Frog...


Well Matthew, when a frog loves a vampire very very much......

Chris.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Seriously though, the Frog and Vampire are Aurora kits produced in 1966. They were what are called "Castle Creatures" named after director William Castle. 
Here's a pic of the my Vampire....










Chris.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

deadmanincfan said:


> Denis? You and Chris are our resident Vampire and Frog experts...care to enlighten the neophyte?


Happy to James:wave: ....









Whoa...Wrong Frog...My Bad...

Ahem Here you go...

Well Chris has covered the Vampire quite well here is a shot of the two Box covers...









and a close up of the Frog box...


























And because I love going off topic...:
Check out this old ad...









Oh...BY THE WAY.... anyone out there have an old Frog Kit MIB...I'll trade you for a luminator mummy and 25 cents :thumbsup: Straight across...no guff...:
Mcdee


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

I found some more pictures of the actual kits...



















and here is the third Castle Creature that was never made and as far as I know remains nameless...

















If anyone has this Prototype I'll trade you for all the luminators I have and 50 cents...ok...ok a buck...
I think Atlantis should do these babies...:wave:

...and if this wish list includes Grail kits....How about this Rare little Jewel...










Mcdee:wave:


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

wow i didnt know about the bill castle connection with the frog and vampire.... now i WANT them!!!!!!!

how about the 'ghost of the red baron'....


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Yeah these two kits, the Vampire and the Frog are highly collectible...
and go for a pretty penny...IF you can find them...
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

You're not wrong Denis!!
I'd LOVE to find and afford a Frog kit!!!

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Hey Chris...Do you suppose someone from Atlantis is watching this thread and might actually consider some of these rarities?...
I mean the Bloodthirsty Pirates is a pretty good start...but there are other kits that Aurora made...or almost made, that would probably sell out in a heartbeat...What are your thoughts??? Chris is someone actually listening!!!:thumbsup:
These 3 guys could pull this off... http://www.atlantis-models.com/html/about_us.html


Denis/Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Mate, I think they'd sell well enough to to make a pretty good profit. Look at the serious coin they're going for now- even as builtups- and there's heaps of collectors lining up for 'em!
It's fantastic that the pirates are finally coming back. I think the Castle Creatures would be a natural choice too. Most definitely!

Chris.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I've always wanted the Green Beret, the Undersea Lab, and Revell's Moon Rocket and Space Station kits.


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

I love those two kits - Vampire and Frog! I have them both. The Vampire is built with a box sitting behind her and the Frog is still in the box. I even have a built Frog with no base sitting next to Vampy and the boxed frog on one of my shelves. 

I'd love to see them repopped! That would be so cool!

Now the kit I would like to see put out is the one I just did! The Metaluna Mutant. :thumbsup:

Happy Aurora Trails!
Chinxy!:dude:


----------



## Matthew Green (Nov 12, 2000)

Thanks for teaching me about the Frog and the Vampire...

I am probably the youngest here being only 37 and all and if you guys want these two kits I support that. Why are they called Castle Creatures? They look kind of corny to me. The Frog looks like something one might find in a tourist trap outside of Arizona. They don't appeal to me that much. Much like the Confederate Raider or Atlantis' repop of Buffalo. Me thinks I am too picky in my tastes perhaps...But the kits don't excite me one bit. I am more of a fantasy monster kind of guy. A water buffalo wouldn't look right in my Monster Cafe. Although some of the Mexican women sure could pass for one....


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Well,I think that I have about the same feelings as other modelers on this forum about kits repops.Basically,we love the idea,but which kits would we most want to see issued first,but does this means they would be the most profitable to sell.If Atlantis wants to succeed in their enterprise,they must first issue the kits with the best possible sales potential,then risk pleasing us with future kits releases that are somewhat less likely to bring the same big profits potentials.I'm not so sure about the animals series or the Indian chief,crusader and Viking sales potential,but the Apache Warrior on horse,as well as the Gold Knight of Nice on Horse would be sure pleasers,as well as Zorro and the lone Ranger.The former MPC kits belongs to AMT I believe.Would Atlantis consider releasing new kits as well.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

The Invader's UFO has my vote, but increased in scale from the original Aurora/Monogram version, like how PL repopped the Marvel Super Heroes kits.


----------



## Moonman27 (Aug 26, 2008)

I would love to see the "Blood thirsty Pirates" reissued,and the POTC and HM kit series. I would also like the "Vampire" repopped,but as for the Frog,I always thought it was a stupid looking kit. I know it is valuable because of it's rarity,but I would not pay 50 cents for it. That Godzilla kit looks cool tho',is that the Eifel tower he is tearing up? Cool.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Moonman27 said:


> That Godzilla kit looks cool tho',is that the Eifel tower he is tearing up? Cool.


No ,Godzilla is tearing up the Tokyo Tower...:wave:










Mcdee


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Seaview said:


> The Invader's UFO has my vote, but increased in scale from the original Aurora/Monogram version, like how PL repopped the Marvel Super Heroes kits.




I'd like to see the Invaders UFO with more clear parts such as the lid which has been non transparent on the reissues.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

SUNGOD said:


> I'd like to see the Invaders UFO with more clear parts such as the lid which has been non transparent on the reissues.


When was it ever clear? My Aurora kits werent clear


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

The first Aurora issue had an optional clear roof. I sure wish I still had it!

http://www.fantastic-plastic.com/INVADERS UFO PAGE.htm


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

The very first run was kit#813 produced in 1968 and it came with an optional clear top and six crew figures,all silver plastic except for the optional clear top...the kit was called UFO
in 1976 it was re-released in gray plastic with a brown base 3 crew figures, the underside globes were changed from silver (on the original) ti transparent red and the optional clear top was eliminated...this kit was called...Flying Saucer...
Mcdee


----------



## Frankie Boy (Feb 28, 2002)

Wow! This Atlantis company seemed to come out of nowhere. Great!

Now, unless this is already in the works, I would think the next logical choice for Atlantis, since they're already starting on Blackbeard, would be to do Captain Kidd.

Were any other such pirates made, or at least developed to proto-type status? (The prototype(s) would have to actually be available, of course, for repoping purposes).


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Hey Frankie Boy... http://www.atlantis-models.com/html/other_kits.html

Captain Kidd is being remade too:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

mcdougall said:


> The very first run was kit#813 produced in 1968 and it came with an optional clear top and six crew figures,all silver plastic except for the optional clear top...the kit was called UFO
> in 1976 it was re-released in gray plastic with a brown base 3 crew figures, the underside globes were changed from silver (on the original) ti transparent red and the optional clear top was eliminated...this kit was called...Flying Saucer...
> Mcdee


 
IIRC, the brown base was from the Dick Tracy Moonmobile kit. :hat:


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Seaview said:


> IIRC, the brown base was from the Dick Tracy Moonmobile kit. :hat:


Right you are Seaview...Right you are:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## Kit (Jul 9, 2009)

Boy, that's an ambitious list they have there. They've already shown they can re-pop a kit, and even get it into buyers' hands, which is important, but I feel that I've learned nothing from the experience of too many breathless announcements on the boards if I put much faith into plans that reach so far. I still have my doubts we'll ever see certain kits that have been announced by companies with long track records.


----------



## Frankie Boy (Feb 28, 2002)

Thanks, mcdougall, for the link.

... and holy doodle! Captain Kidd, Blackbeard AND the gladiators! Yikes!
Now, IF in fact they all come to be released, that will indeed be fantastic!


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

razorwyre1 said:


> wow i didnt know about the bill castle connection with the frog and vampire.... now i WANT them!!!!!!!
> 
> how about the 'ghost of the red baron'....


I want these too!


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

I have the frog and vampire, only a few voted for it to be built and painted, there is really no interest for it, except for the rareity of it.I doubt that the castle creatures will be repoped.
I will be building the frog soon though.Ebay is flooded with black bears and the bison, got an original for 18.00 mib.The cougar and big horn sheep are very rare, surprise Atlantis didnt do those two.
Randy


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

Frankie Boy said:


> Wow! This Atlantis company seemed to come out of nowhere. Great!
> 
> Now, unless this is already in the works, I would think the next logical choice for Atlantis, since they're already starting on Blackbeard, would be to do Captain Kidd.
> 
> Were any other such pirates made, or at least developed to proto-type status? (The prototype(s) would have to actually be available, of course, for repoping purposes).


They announced Captain Kidd awhile back.I run their fan group on Facebook.Come join everyone is welcome! They will be keeping me posted on new releases.And they want to hear your wants.Aurora seems to be the focus.


----------



## NW Monster (Dec 4, 2009)

I have 2 unbuilt POTC kits, I'd let them borrow em for scanning.


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

NW Monster said:


> I have 2 unbuilt POTC kits, I'd let them borrow em for scanning.


I`ll let them know.What kit company released those? They have a problem doing Revell kits for an obvious reason.I want those Beatles kits!!


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

bizzarobrian said:


> I`ll let them know.What kit company released those? They have a problem doing Revell kits for an obvious reason.I want those Beatles kits!!


Can you be more specific on which kits you have? Probably too expensive to produce cause you would have to go through Disney.


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

*Castle Creatures*

Anyone have complete mint parts for these?


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

bizzarobrian said:


> I`ll let them know.What kit company released those? They have a problem doing Revell kits for an obvious reason.I want those Beatles kits!!


MPC ran those.Doesn`t Revell own those molds?


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

MPC is now owned by Round2. You could try contacting them.

http://www.round2models.com/

~RK~


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

bizzarobrian said:


> Anyone have complete mint parts for these?


Atlantis have already told me via email that the Castle Creatures aren't on their radar at the moment.
With the cash they'll be injecting into tooling for the kits they've already announced I'd say they'll be tied up for a while.....

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

bizzarobrian said:


> Anyone have complete mint parts for these?


Yeah I've got the Vampire MIB...
Mcdee


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Guess he doesnt read well.

Randy


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

buzzconroy said:


> Guess he doesnt read well.
> 
> Randy



Yeah Atlantis also told me that the Castle Creatures are, at the closest, 'a few years away'
Mcdee


----------



## BadRonald (Jun 2, 2000)

I also want the Revell Beatles.I would buy a case of each.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

I'd DEFINITELY wait a few years for the Frog and the Vampire! :thumbsup:


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Chitty Chitty Bang Bang would be good. A good money maker would be the German Raider Atlantis. That one rivals Big Frankie as an Aurora collectible.


----------



## billy b (May 29, 2007)

How about the Aurora Bannana Splits kits??


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

djnick66 said:


> Chitty Chitty Bang Bang would be good. A good money maker would be the German Raider Atlantis. That one rivals Big Frankie as an Aurora collectible.


Yes! Both of those would be near the top of my want lists, as well as billy bs suggestion of the Banana Splits Buggy (I don't know what appeals to me about that kit, as I absolutely HATED the show :freak


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

hedorah59 said:


> Yes! Both of those would be near the top of my want lists, as well as billy bs suggestion of the Banana Splits Buggy (I don't know what appeals to me about that kit, as I absolutely HATED the show :freak


I loved the show but they showed the worst cartoons.


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

Believe it or not but I really loved those Dr.Seus kits Revell did years ago.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

bizzarobrian said:


> I loved the show but they showed the worst cartoons.


 
I hated the show but loved the theme song, "The Happy Organ". :wave:


----------



## PF Flyer (Jun 24, 2008)

Both kits from Man from U.N.C.L.E., Jesse James, Steve Canyon, and while we're at it, all the Great Moments in Sports kits.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Seaview said:


> The first Aurora issue had an optional clear roof. I sure wish I still had it!
> 
> http://www.fantastic-plastic.com/INVADERS UFO PAGE.htm




It was so much better. You could either leave it so the figures and interior could be seen or mask off the windows and paint the rest. Why they didn't do the reissues like that I don't know.


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

I wonder if Atlantis will be as fast as Moebius to issue their kits or as slow as Monarch.Of course prehistoric animals such as the ones presently made in resin,by either by Pre-Times and others would be great pleasers.


----------



## NeilUnreal (Feb 17, 2001)

bizzarobrian said:


> Believe it or not but I really loved those Dr.Seus kits Revell did years ago.


Wow! I remember getting one of those for my birthday as kid. I hadn't remembered it for years!

-Neil


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

I think the best answer to the original question is

ALL OF 'EM.....

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Auroranut said:


> I think the best answer to the original question is
> 
> ALL OF 'EM.....
> 
> Chris.


100% Correct :thumbsup: (except, no FOKKERS Please, decals are a bit of a bugger to make...)
Mcdee


----------

